# my pigoens



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)

this is my chines owl 



















this is my yellow homer 










this is the whait


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Beautiful birds. That yellow homer is gorgeous as are the white pigeons. The Chinese Owls are adorable, I would love to feel those feathers, looks like they just got out of the tub!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You have lovely pigeons, thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Gotta love the whites sticken thier heads out just to say "Hello!" White pigeons have such a different personality.


----------



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)

thank you friends


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

your birds all look excellant , is there anyway you can post pictures of your loft setup as well ?? they all look happy and healthy , thankyou for sharing


----------



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)

i will tray today to but my loft photo


----------

